# Big and Bold Competition (unofficial)



## JohnT

Folks, 

I am pleased to officially announce the *Big and Bold* red wine competition! This competition will award medals to any Big and Bold red wine (grape) scoring enough points on the UC Davis scale. Awarded medals will be mailed back to the participants along with scoring sheets.

Only medal winners will be announced publicly. 

I really like the UC Davis method. If everyone sends in wine that scores enough points, then everyone will receive a gold medal!

To make sure that the word gets out, I have posted this announcement in both the competition and the general chit-chat forums. 

The date for the competition is 10/11/2014. You can send your entries as soon as you want and they will be properly cellared (to give the wine a chance to get over "bottle shock"). 

To make shipping cheaper, all entries are to be sent to just one address (Joeswine and I will meet prior to the competition to divide the entries). 


So spread the word and lets hope for a great turn out!!!


Here is the list of (unofficial) rules


1) Contest open to ANY big bold red wine made from grapes. 

2) Entries open to all winemaking methods (wines made from kits, pail juice, or fresh grapes) and will be judged together (no separate categories based on how the wine was made). 

3) UC Davis scoring method will be used. The following link is the scoring sheet that will be used.

http://www.musingsonthevine.com/MusingsUCDavisForm.pdf

4) Medals will be awarded and mailed out to the entrants based on the following point scale. 

18-20 Gold
15-17 Silver
12-14 Bronze

Note: Awards will be made based on a wine's own merits. As a result, there can be multiple gold, silver, and bronze medals awarded in any given category.

4) The exact categories within the competition will depend on the number of entries received. If we receive, say, 3 entries of Cabernet, then we will have Cabernet as its own varietal category. A category of "Other Reds" will be used otherwise. 

5) A wine should have 80% varietal content to be considered as that varietal.

6) Entries need to be 2 (two) bottles with a minimum volume of 375ml and should include varietal or style of wine, vintage year, and winemaking talk.com name. Since both judges are located in the same state, entries can be shipped in ONE box to ONE address, thus saving on freight costs.

7) Judges (johnT, Joeswine, et al) will not compete.

8) Judging will be held on October 11, 2014, and we are currently accepting entries. Entries will be properly cellared until the date of judging.

9) If interested, please let me know by responding to this post and I will PM you the address information.


----------



## JohnT

I hear the crickets the did was talking about.. AOL.


----------



## Kraffty

I'd love to jump in, unfortunately "BIG" and "BOLD" are the two things I don't have yet in my collection. 
I know we have a bunch of people who do though..... jump on in...

Mike


----------



## pjd

JohnT, I will bite on this one. Please send me shipping info.


----------



## Boatboy24

JohnT said:


> I hear the crickets the did was talking about.. AOL.




Huh?


----------



## dangerdave

Like I said, I'm in! Shipping info recieved! I'll check my stocks for possible entries!

<maybe that will drown out some of those crickets>


----------



## JohnT

Boatboy24 said:


> Huh?


 
Damn Autocorrect. did = DD (Danger Dave)

Will send you info PJD. This makes you only the second participant. Hopefully more will want to join.


----------



## Boatboy24

I'm still trying to decide what to submit. One of my better (if not best) kit wines will have its 2nd birthday this weekend. I haven't had a bottle in several months and inventory is low. I plan to crack one this weekend and will decide if I want to give up a bottle.  There are one or two others in the running as well.


----------



## Elmer

I have to check but I might have some big & bold on my shelf, which may be unlabeled.

Now what are the chances someone slips you some welches 


PM me the shipping info, please


----------



## JohnT

Boatboy, 

I will PM you shipping address. 

Elmer, 

I put my trust in you guys.


----------



## berrycrush

I am in, please send shipping info.


----------



## JohnT

berrycrush said:


> I am in, please send shipping info.


 

PM Sent! Look forward to tasting your wine.


----------



## tonyt

I'm I'm. Please send instructions.


----------



## Elmer

I think I have a couple of Bolds, count me in!


----------



## JohnT

Great Elmer/TonyT... 

I just PMed you the shipping address.


----------



## RotGut76

I would like to participate if possible.


----------



## joeswine

*Constance*

*ok* don't be afraid I'm not in this one so you have a good chance of winning lets hear from the crew,blaisman9,julie,shoobiedo,rocky,WOLFMAN.thiqpen,just to name a few we have always talked about the* big reds* now it's time to see ,what about you geek you should have something in the bottle by now ,duster,deezel ,how about the people that have followed( when good wines gone bad), time to come out and play, this can be a great event for all of us ,who has some good cab to show off or sangiovese big and bold or a deep hearted merlot smooth and rich, amarone anyone? the king of Italian reds. PINO NIOR the prince of grapes imagine the possibilities,time to play. are you in?


----------



## JohnT

RotGut76 said:


> I would like to participate if possible.


 

Rotgut,

Sure it is possible! 

Just PM'ed you the shipping info..

Thanks for showing interest! 

johnT.


----------



## RotGut76

JohnT said:


> Rotgut,
> 
> Sure it is possible!
> 
> Just PM'ed you the shipping info..
> 
> Thanks for showing interest!
> 
> johnT.



Thanks. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## rendezvous

JohnT pm me the address , I might just give this a crack.

Greg


----------



## JohnT

rendezvous said:


> JohnT pm me the address , I might just give this a crack.
> 
> Greg


 
Great! Just sent you the address info!


----------



## WVMountaineerJack

You guys afraid of big bold fruit wines or something? WVMJ


----------



## Deezil

WVMountaineerJack said:


> You guys afraid of big bold fruit wines or something? WVMJ



That's what I was thinking lol

I can get in, in a few years, if there's a big 'n bold fruit wine comp

Nothing is ready though, I only have a couple of whites bottled.


----------



## WVMountaineerJack

They just want to give each other medals Maybe a Bochet comp in a few years? WVMJ


----------



## JohnT

Ill have you know that a roving band of fruit wines raided and looted my family village. It still gives me nightmares....


----------



## joeswine

*Tom*

Johnt ,tom is in i'll bring his when the time is right.


----------



## geek

joeswine said:


> *ok* don't be afraid I'm not in this one so you have a good chance of winning lets hear from the crew,blaisman9,julie,shoobiedo,rocky,WOLFMAN.thiqpen,just to name a few we have always talked about the* big reds* now it's time to see ,what about you geek you should have something in the bottle by now ,duster,deezel ,how about the people that have followed( when good wines gone bad), time to come out and play, this can be a great event for all of us ,who has some good cab to show off or sangiovese big and bold or a deep hearted merlot smooth and rich, amarone anyone? the king of Italian reds. PINO NIOR the prince of grapes imagine the possibilities,time to play. are you in?



Joe,

Still debating to get in.
I'm still bulk aging my first cab sav/merlot made from fresh grapes in the fall....I took a sip a while ago and tasted goodness....

I still have you on my list of send-to wines to try though....

John, did you mention a deadline to get in?


----------



## JohnT

cool, thanks.


----------



## geek

what is the deadline to send in?


----------



## rendezvous

John, Shine up the GOLD two bottles on there way ! 
Should be there Monday the 11th.

Greg


----------



## JohnT

Rendezvous: That great! I will be on the lookout for it! 

Geek: Don't be shy! Send in your blend! I can easily recognize potential in a young wine and would love the chance to evaluate it. Remember, also, you are not going to compete against anyone. Each wine will be judged on its own accord.

All: Pending Joeswine's approval, I would like to have all entries delivered no later than 10/10/2014.


----------



## berrycrush

Mine was also shipped on Saturday via UPS.


----------



## JohnT

Great berry. Thanks.


----------



## joeswine

*????????????????????????????????*

OK WERE ARE THE BIG RED WINE MAKERS? WE HAVE SOME WHERE'S THE REST?

 TIME TO PLAY................


----------



## LoneStarLori

I'll play. I only have one, but I am rather fond of it. So much so, after i send in 2 375 ML bottles, I will only have one 750 left.


----------



## tonyt

JohnT, do we have to peel the labels off our bottles or just add another stating varietal or style of wine, vintage year, and winemaking talk.com name?


----------



## JohnT

You do not have to peel labels. Just adding another is fine.


----------



## JohnT

Great Lori! I look forward to it.

I just pm you the address.


----------



## tonyt

I may have missed the answer to this but are we limiting one entry per member or is two or three okay?


----------



## JohnT

Tony, you can enter as many as you like...


----------



## joeswine

*Bold red contest*

OK,we need to keep boosting the bottle count, where are the other *big red wine makers, come* on lets have a little fun with this forum and craft....what say you!


----------



## tonyt

Joe my Amarone is on the he way plus a couple other Big Reds splits. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## joeswine

*Big red contest*

thanks tonyt,ok where is the rest. I know it's a vacation time, so lets hear from you so far so good....thank you jp


----------



## JohnT

Joe,

Could you let me know if you receive any entries and what they are/who sent them?

i would like to maintain a list.


----------



## geek

Joe,

when did you make that Amarone from WE?


----------



## ibglowin

I can send in a couple. I will wait till later mid September hopefully it will cool off by then. Takes all week to get something to the east coast via FedEx or UPS ground. PM me your address John.


----------



## joeswine

*geek*

the amarone you see in the picture is vintage 2011,i have amarone as old as 5 years and sangiovese as old as 4 years and still in excellent condition .


----------



## geek

uffffff, you're making me feel jealous Joe.....


----------



## WVMountaineerJack

I think elderberries make a big bold red wine, in fact some of the grape people who cant seem to get their grapes to be big and bold have been caught adding edlerberries  WVMJ


----------



## JohnT

OK folks, 

Here is the list entrants so far...

PJD
DangerDave
Boatboy
Elmer
*Berrycrush
*TonyT
RotGut76
*rendezvous
Tom 
LonestarLori
ibglowin
Geek 

* = entry(s) sent.

That is 12 members so far! Now let's see if we can double that number!


----------



## JohnT

Ok folks, 

Here is the latest update.. 

PJD
DangerDave
Boatboy
Elmer
*Berrycrush - Entry Received 
TonyT - Entries Received 
*RotGut76
*rendezvous - Entry Received
*Tom 
LonestarLori
ibglowin
Geek 


Remember folks, there is plenty of time to enter. Just post some interest and I will PM the shipping info..


----------



## berrycrush

JohnT said:


> Ok folks,
> 
> Here is the latest update..
> 
> PJD
> DangerDave
> Boatboy
> Elmer
> *Berrycrush - Entry Received
> TonyT - Entries Received
> *RotGut76
> *rendezvous - Entry Received
> *Tom
> LonestarLori
> ibglowin
> Geek
> 
> 
> Remember folks, there is plenty of time to enter. Just post some interest and I will PM the shipping info..


Have you received mine?


----------



## JohnT

Berry, 

Yes I did. It is being cellared as we speak. 

(entries received from Berrycrush, TonyT, and Rendezvous)


----------



## Neviawen

Hi,
I would like to send in some reds I made a while back. Can you please send shipping info? 
Thanks!


----------



## LoneStarLori

I promise mine will be sent early next week. I'm out of town but as soon as I get back, I'm going to pack and ship. 
I'm going to be brave and send a youngster too. I sure hope you masters have some Tums on hand. You're going to need them. 


Sent from my iPad Air using Wine Making


----------



## vernsgal

wish us Canadians could get in on this, it's just too hard to get it there


----------



## JohnT

vernsgal said:


> wish us Canadians could get in on this, it's just too hard to get it there


 
Man, how I wish that I could change the competition's title to ..

The *International* big and bold competition! 

If I were to change the requirement for Canadians to just 1 375ml bottle per entry, would that make a difference?


----------



## JohnT

Neviawen said:


> Hi,
> I would like to send in some reds I made a while back. Can you please send shipping info?
> Thanks!


 
So glad to have you aboard! Address sent to you.


----------



## vernsgal

with our borders so bad right now I don't think the size would make a difference  . But I'll be following the results! Good luck to you all. I'm sure there's going to be some awesome wines coming in!!


----------



## Boatboy24

You could always hand carry your entries and make a vacation of it.


----------



## JohnT

(To be read sarcasticly)... yea, you would think it would be worth the trip just to be part of such a pretiegious event as this...


----------



## Runningwolf

vernsgal said:


> wish us Canadians could get in on this, it's just too hard to get it there



Me too! Then I could say I beat all the Americans and Canadians!


----------



## Runningwolf

Whoa, that came out WAY bigger than original and I don't know how to reduce it. It must drink Welches for breakfast.


----------



## vernsgal

Dan this is for you!


----------



## JohnT

Runningwolf said:


> Whoa, that came out WAY bigger than original and I don't know how to reduce it. It must drink Welches for breakfast.



Must you swear (use the "W" word) in such an classy thread as this?


----------



## JohnT

Just a quick update folks, 

Neviawen has been added to the list as our 13th participant! 

PJD
DangerDave
Boatboy
Elmer
*Berrycrush - Entry Received 
TonyT - Entries Received 
*RotGut76
*rendezvous - Entry Received
*Tom 
LonestarLori
ibglowin
Geek 
*Neviawen*


----------



## JohnT

Yet another update...... 

PJD
DangerDave
Boatboy
Elmer
*Berrycrush - Entry Received 
TonyT - Entries Received 
*RotGut76
*rendezvous - Entry Received
Tom - Will give entry(s) to Joeswine
*LonestarLori
ibglowin
Geek 
*Neviawen - Will give entry(s) to Joeswine.*


There is still plenty of time to "sign up"... Just reply to this thread and I will send the shipping info.


----------



## LoneStarLori

Mine is coming this week. I'm out of town actually working for a change, but I WILL. send them in by Thursday.


----------



## JohnT

LoneStarLori said:


> Mine is coming this week. I'm out of town actually working for a change, but I WILL. send them in by Thursday.


 
Fantastic Lori!


----------



## joeswine

*Big red contest*

ok guys don't let the ladies scare you where are some name players here, running wolf ,jswordy ,thig,just to name a few, come out and play.


----------



## dangerdave

You guys are going to have to wait for mine. I'm sitting on them for a while longer.


----------



## JohnT

No Problem DD, There is plenty of time!


----------



## geek

dangerdave said:


> You guys are going to have to wait for mine. I'm sitting on them for a while longer.



Ditto....


----------



## Fog

Ok, I've been watching this thread and I have a Merlot that I am interested to see how it scores. I should be bottling a couple of week or two so sign me up. 

Rob


----------



## JohnT

That's great Fog! I have just PM'ed you the shipping info! 

Here is the updated status.. 

PJD
DangerDave
Boatboy
Elmer
RotGut76
LonestarLori
ibglowin
Geek 
*FOG - Shipping Info Sent.*
*HEATHERD - Expressed interest*
rendezvous - Entry Received
Berrycrush - Entry Received 
TonyT - Entries Received 
Neviawen - Will give entry(s) to Joeswine.
Tom - Will give entry(s) to Joeswine


This may bring the total up to 15 members! 

There is plenty of time to enter. Simply reply to this thread and I will PM you the shipping info.


----------



## geek

John, I'm heading to West Orange this Sunday with my wife to visit her mom. I sent a PM to Joe asking if he lives far from West Orange, NJ.

Also wonder how far are you?


----------



## JohnT

geek said:


> John, I'm heading to West Orange this Sunday with my wife to visit her mom. I sent a PM to Joe asking if he lives far from West Orange, NJ.
> 
> Also wonder how far are you?


 
West orange is about 35 or 40 minutes from me. Perhaps we could meet up Sunday morning? It would save you a bit of money in freight!


----------



## geek

Not sure what time I will arrive NJ but it is a 2-hour drive from where I live.
40 minutes further south? If closer I wouldn't think twice....


----------



## JohnT

geek said:


> Not sure what time I will arrive NJ but it is a 2-hour drive from where I live.
> 40 minutes further south? If closer I wouldn't think twice....


 
I am just about due west of west orange. One solution could be to simply drop off the entry at your in-laws and I can run down and pick it up the following weekend.


----------



## LoneStarLori

I was looking that the scoring form and I'm wondering. Several of the criteria includes " appropriate for varietal/*type and age*". Does this mean the wine doesn't have to be old enough to drive yet? I have one that is about 10 months old in Oct and I'd like to send it in just to get feedback to be sure I'm on the right track.


----------



## JohnT

LoneStarLori said:


> I was looking that the scoring form and I'm wondering. Several of the criteria includes " appropriate for varietal/*type and age*". Does this mean the wine doesn't have to be old enough to drive yet? I have one that is about 10 months old in Oct and I'd like to send it in just to get feedback to be sure I'm on the right track.


 
Yes, The plan is that age will be factored in. A 10 month old wine will be judged as a 10 month old wine. It would not be fair otherwise.


----------



## LoneStarLori

yay! I'll send in two then.


----------



## heatherd

I am in, just deciding what to send. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Makin


----------



## vacuumpumpman

When is the deadline ?


----------



## tucson

I'm in for sure.


----------



## joeswine

*Big red contest*

Johnt ,,,,Tucson needs address info.........
 plenty of time left for you to get on board it's going to be a fun event,pm johnt for address info.........................


----------



## JohnT

fantastic! 

tucson and heatherd, 

I just pm'ed the address.


VPM, the deadline is that you need to have your entry delivered by 10/10/2014.


----------



## JohnT

fantastic! 

tucson and heatherd, 

I just pm'ed the address.


VPM, the deadline is that you need to have your entry delivered by 10/10/2014.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

JohnT said:


> fantastic!
> 
> tucson and heatherd,
> 
> I just pm'ed the address.
> 
> 
> VPM, the deadline is that you need to have your entry delivered by 10/10/2014.



Please send me the address - 
is there 1 or 2 judges - ?

What size bottles to each ?


----------



## JohnT

so far, there will be 4 judges.

my goal is 6 judges.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

JohnT said:


> so far, there will be 4 judges.
> 
> my goal is 6 judges.



Please send me the addresses and how many bottles of each type of entry and quantity also


----------



## JohnT

Folks, 

Here is the latest update... 

PJD
DangerDave
Boatboy
Elmer
RotGut76
LonestarLori
ibglowin
Geek 
FOG 
*HEATHERD - Address Info Sent*
*VacuumPumpMan - Address Info Sent*
*Tucson - Address Info Sent*
rendezvous - Entry Received
Berrycrush - Entry Received 
TonyT - Entries Received 
Neviawen - Will give entry(s) to Joeswine.
Tom - Will give entry(s) to Joeswine


WAY TO GO FOLKS!!! 17 members have signed up so far!!! 

I have finalized the panel of 6 judges. Final scores will be the average of all 6. 

Entries (of a 750ml bottle or two 375ml bottles) need to be received by 10/10/2014. 

Judging will be held on 10/11/2014.


----------



## Boatboy24

John,

Just to clarify - you only need 1 750ml, not two? I thought one would be needed for each you and Joe.


----------



## JohnT

Boatboy24 said:


> John,
> 
> Just to clarify - you only need 1 750ml, not two? I thought one would be needed for each you and Joe.


 

Glad you asked! 

The original plan was to have Joe and I judge separately. Since then, Joe was kind enough to offer to drive up to my place.

So the plan is now that Joe will come up to my place and the judging will be done together. This works out better as now folks only need to enter a single 750ml bottle and scores can be tabulated all at once.


----------



## geek

I ended up forgetting to bring my wine to NJ yesterday, sigh....
With all the rush and kids getting ready, you know how that goes.

I will try to be shipping Joe a bottle of wine so I will ship 2 to him.


----------



## JohnT

Sounds good geek!


----------



## JohnT

Folks, 

Here is the latest update... 

PJD
DangerDave
Boatboy
Elmer
RotGut76
ibglowin
Geek 
FOG 
HEATHERD
VacuumPumpMan 
Tucson 
*LonestarLori - Entries shipped*
rendezvous - Entry Received
Berrycrush - Entry Received 
TonyT - Entries Received 
Neviawen - Will give entry(s) to Joeswine.
Tom - Will give entry(s) to Joeswine


Entries (of a 750ml bottle or two 375ml bottles) need to be received by 10/10/2014. 

Judging will be held on 10/11/2014.


----------



## LoneStarLori

WOW,, that is a lot of competitors. That should be one fun judging event.


----------



## JohnT

LoneStarLori said:


> WOW,, that is a lot of competitors. That should be one fun judging event.


 

Yes. I will be insisting on the "Swirl and spit" method. We will also be taking our time in tasting these. No point rushing!


----------



## geek

JohnT said:


> Yes. I will be insisting on the "Swirl and spit" method.



you better....we don;t want to hear you guys got drunk early in the 'game'.....LOL


----------



## JohnT

geek said:


> you better....we don;t want to hear you guys got drunk early in the 'game'.....LOL


 
.. I can not guarantee what might happen after all of the wines have been judged, but we will take steps to ensure the best possible scoring. A drunk can not truly judge a wine, so it's the swirl-n-spit method for us! 

Perhaps I will collect the spit buckets. I know a couple of people that I would like to send it to.. .


----------



## geek

oopppssss,


----------



## JohnT

Hey BoatBoy, whacha doing on 10/11?????


----------



## Boatboy24

JohnT said:


> Hey BoatBoy, whacha doing on 10/11?????



Nervously awaiting my results. That is, assuming I get off my arse and enter this thing.

That, and writing "return to sender" on any packages that arrive at my house from NJ.


----------



## JohnT

Lori, 

I got your entries. they were nice and cool to the touch when i took them out of the box....

there was also some coffee in there as well.


----------



## dangerdave

The coffee is used to fool the drug-sniffing dogs...


----------



## LoneStarLori

Damn't Dave! I was just going today that.

Or to keep them vamped. They're going to need something.


----------



## joeswine

*just recieved*

just received geeks two entrees ,a cab and a super Tuscan, will bring with me contest time ,thanks geek.


----------



## JohnT

joeswine said:


> just received geeks two entrees ,a cab and a super Tuscan, will bring with me contest time ,thanks geek.



joe, do you know the year on them?


----------



## tucson

JohnT - Tucson here, did my bottles arrive?


----------



## geek

JohnT said:


> joe, do you know the year on them?



The Super Tuscan: started Dec. 11 2013. RJS WS kit.
He can bring to competition but I sent it for him 

The label that says "Cabernet" is really Cabernet/Merlot blend from fresh grapes, pitched yeast Oct. 26 2013. This went through MLF.
The blend is around 65/35 Merlot/Cab Sav ratio.

Remember these are young wines...


----------



## joeswine

*Geek*

thanks for the thought ,we can swap at a later date,yours jp


----------



## JohnT

tucson said:


> JohnT - Tucson here, did my bottles arrive?



I have no received yours yet. Can you tell me when you sent them?


----------



## geek

joeswine said:


> thanks for the thought ,we can swap at a later date,yours jp



you're welcome Joe, you're a good man 
I'm just trying to pay my due back 

We can definitely swap/interchange bottles again


----------



## JohnT

Folks, 

Here is the latest update... 

PJD
DangerDave
Boatboy
Elmer
RotGut76
ibglowin
FOG 
HEATHERD
VacuumPumpMan 

*Geek - Entries Received
Tucson - Entries Shipped? 
**LonestarLori - Entries Received*
rendezvous - Entry Received
Berrycrush - Entry Received 
TonyT - Entries Received 
Neviawen - Will give entry(s) to Joeswine.
Tom - Will give entry(s) to Joeswine


Entries (of a 750ml bottle or two 375ml bottles) need to be received by 10/10/2014. 

Judging will be held on 10/11/2014.


----------



## Rocky

JohnT, could you please PM me the shipping address for the wines. Thank you.


----------



## JohnT

Rocky said:


> JohnT, could you please PM me the shipping address for the wines. Thank you.


 
Rocky,

Done.

johnT.


----------



## JohnT

Folks, 

Here is the latest update. 
*We now have 19 members as part of this competition!*.. 

PJD
DangerDave
Boatboy
Elmer
RotGut76
ibglowin
FOG 
HEATHERD
VacuumPumpMan

*Wine-o - Shipping info sent*
*Rocky - Shipping info sent *
*Tucson - Entries Recieved* 


Geek - Entries Received
LonestarLori - Entries Received
rendezvous - Entry Received
Berrycrush - Entry Received 
TonyT - Entries Received 
Neviawen - Will give entry(s) to Joeswine.
Tom - Will give entry(s) to Joeswine

Entries (of a 750ml bottle or two 375ml bottles) need to be received by 10/10/2014. 

Judging will be held on 10/11/2014. 
__________________


----------



## dangerdave

> Entries (of a 750ml bottle or two 375ml bottles) need to be received by 10/10/2014.


 
Am I over-thinking again, John? Do I only need to send wine to you, or to you and Joe both? I might have missed specific instructions somewhere along the line...


----------



## Boatboy24

My entries should be on their way next week - after this heat wave breaks.


----------



## JohnT

dangerdave said:


> Am I over-thinking again, John? Do I only need to send wine to you, or to you and Joe both? I might have missed specific instructions somewhere along the line...


 

DD, 

Originally, we (Joe and I) were going to judge this in separate locations, so we needed two bottles per entry. 

This plan now is that Joe, I, and the other judges will all gather together for the judging at one single location. 

This being the case, we now only need 1 bottle per entry (750ml). 

If you have only 375ml bottles, I would prefer that you send me two of those. We have 6 judges and a single 375ml may not be enough.

You can send your entries to me. This should be the address that I sent you in a PM.


----------



## LoneStarLori

dangerdave said:


> Am I over-thinking again, John? Do I only need to send wine to you, or to you and Joe both? I might have missed specific instructions somewhere along the line...



Dave, it is my understanding that Joe will now be traveling to Johns and they will judge all of them at the same time/place. So you can probably just send one 750ml to John instead of 2- 375 splits. John can clarify this though.


----------



## dangerdave

Ok, got it. Thanks for the clarity.


----------



## joeswine

*Entrées from tom*

CABERNET 2013,SHARAZ 2013 AND AMARONE 2009 I WILL BE BRING THESE WITH ME.

KATE'S TO FOLLOW..............


----------



## JohnT

joeswine said:


> CABERNET 2013,SHARAZ 2013 AND AMARONE 2009 I WILL BE BRING THESE WITH ME.
> 
> KATE'S TO FOLLOW..............


Joe, 

Can you tell me who those entries belong to?


----------



## joeswine

*Red and bold*

SORRY ABOUT THAT ,THE 3 ENTREES ARE FROM TOM,.KATES I STILL HAVEN'T RECIEVED YET BUT THEY WILL BE HERE YOU CAN COUNT ON THAT.


----------



## JohnT

joeswine said:


> SORRY ABOUT THAT ,THE 3 ENTREES ARE FROM TOM,.KATES I STILL HAVEN'T RECIEVED YET BUT THEY WILL BE HERE YOU CAN COUNT ON THAT.


 
Thanks Tom and Joe!


----------



## JohnT

Rocky,

your entries arrived safe and sound.


----------



## Rocky

JohnT said:


> Rocky,
> 
> your entries arrived safe and sound.



Thanks, John. They said it would be there Thursday and darned if it wasn't! Good old FedEx.


----------



## JohnT

Folks, 

Here is the latest update. 
*We now have 19 members as part of this competition!*.. 

PJD
DangerDave
Boatboy
Elmer
RotGut76
ibglowin
FOG 
HEATHERD
VacuumPumpMan
Wine-o 
Neviawen -


*Tom - Entries Received*
*Rocky - Entries Received *
Tucson - Entries Recieved 
Geek - Entries Received
LonestarLori - Entries Received
rendezvous - Entry Received
Berrycrush - Entry Received 
TonyT - Entries Received 

Entries (of a 750ml bottle or two 375ml bottles) need to be received by 10/10/2014. 

Judging will be held on 10/11/2014.


----------



## JohnT

Hey Joe, 

4 weeks (or so) until the big event. Do you have any update for me?


----------



## JohnT

VPM,

your entries have arrived safe and sound.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

JohnT said:


> VPM,
> 
> your entries have arrived safe and sound.



Thanks !! I was hoping that you did not have a red wet box at your front door ! - LOL


----------



## JohnT

Folks, 

Here is the latest update. 

*We have 19 members as part of this competition and have received entries from 9 members! With over 4 week to go, there is plenty of time for those that want to enter.* 

PJD
DangerDave
Boatboy
Elmer
RotGut76
ibglowin
FOG 
HEATHERD
Wine-o 
Neviawen -

*VacuumPumpMan - Entries Received
*Tom - Entries Received
Rocky - Entries Received 
Tucson - Entries Recieved 
Geek - Entries Received
LonestarLori - Entries Received
rendezvous - Entry Received
Berrycrush - Entry Received 
TonyT - Entries Received 

Entries (of a 750ml bottle or two 375ml bottles) need to be received by 10/10/2014. 

Judging will be held on 10/11/2014.


----------



## Enologo

*On The Fence*

Okay I've been following this for awhile and not sure if I should try to run with the Big Dogs or keep my puppy a$$ on the porch. I don't have anything note worthy to submit that could vie with an aged Amarone or the like or even anything with the proper age on it. I do have a Cab and a Shiraz from 10 Liter kits I made last year and the Pinot Noir I made for my sons wedding also from a 10L kit but tweaked ala Joswine that was pretty well recieved. Also since I'm in Staten Island I could probably avoid the shipping if I could drop off the entry in person which would also give me a chance to meet you guys in person. Hmmm what to do???


----------



## JohnT

Enologo said:


> Okay I've been following this for awhile and not sure if I should try to run with the Big Dogs or keep my puppy a$$ on the porch. I don't have anything note worthy to submit that could vie with an aged Amarone or the like or even anything with the proper age on it. I do have a Cab and a Shiraz from 10 Liter kits I made last year and the Pinot Noir I made for my sons wedding also from a 10L kit but tweaked ala Joswine that was pretty well recieved. Also since I'm in Staten Island I could probably avoid the shipping if I could drop off the entry in person which would also give me a chance to meet you guys in person. Hmmm what to do???


 

Welcome aboard as our 20th participant! 

As long as we know that the wine is young, we will judge it as a young wine. 

I live in Chester, NJ, but I think that you would be much closer to Joe. He is planning on bringing a bunch of entries on the day of the judging.


----------



## JohnT

*Judging moved to 10/18*

Due to personal reasons, I need to move the judging from 10/11/2014 to 10/18/2014.

Thank you for your patience! 

johnT.


----------



## Enologo

Ah! The wine will get to age another week. Are their any specific labeling requirements??
Duh! Sorry found it.


----------



## JohnT

Yes, 

could you please put your forum name, the year, and the varietal on the bottle?


----------



## JohnT

Folks, 

Here is the latest update. 

*We now have 20 members participating and have received entries from 10! *

*There is plenty of time for those that want to enter.* 

*Judging will now take place on 10/18/2014. *

*Entries (of a 750ml bottle or two 375ml bottles) need to be received by 10/17/2014. 
*

PJD
DangerDave
Boatboy
Elmer
RotGut76
ibglowin
FOG 
HEATHERD
Wine-o 
Enologo

*Neviawen - Entries Received (by Joe) 
*VacuumPumpMan - Entries Received
Tom - Entries Received
Rocky - Entries Received 
Tucson - Entries Recieved 
Geek - Entries Received
LonestarLori - Entries Received
rendezvous - Entry Received
Berrycrush - Entry Received 
TonyT - Entries Received


----------



## joeswine

*big and bold*

coming in from Ohio is kevinlfiter with a entrée shipping to me/ I believe its a tweaked cab...still time to ship people...............................


----------



## joeswine

*Big bold red*

received Ohio's entrée times running short lets get moving for a successful event..


----------



## peaches9324

count me in please im me shipping address


----------



## JohnT

Folks, 

Here is the latest update. 

*We now have 22 members participating and have received entries from 10! *

*There is plenty of time for those that want to enter.* 

*Judging will now take place on 10/18/2014. *

*Entries (of a 750ml bottle or two 375ml bottles) need to be received by 10/17/2014. 
*

PJD
DangerDave
Boatboy
Elmer
RotGut76
ibglowin
FOG 
HEATHERD
Wine-o 
Enologo

*KEVINFILTER - Entry to ship to Joeswine.*
*PEACHES9324 - Address sent *

Neviawen - Entries Received (by Joe) 
VacuumPumpMan - Entries Received
Tom - Entries Received
Rocky - Entries Received 
Tucson - Entries Recieved 
Geek - Entries Received
LonestarLori - Entries Received
rendezvous - Entry Received
Berrycrush - Entry Received 
TonyT - Entries Received


----------



## joeswine

*big an bold*

Johnt I have a entrée from kevinfifer,a Chilean Melbec will bring with me, yours jp
that's a total of 4 contestants I have in my possession,


----------



## JohnT

joeswine said:


> Johnt I have a entrée from kevinfifer,a Chilean Melbec will bring with me, yours jp
> that's a total of 4 contestants I have in my possession,


 

That's great Joe. 

Thank you.


----------



## JohnT

Here is the latest update with Joe's latest info.. 

*We now have 23 members participating and have received entries from 12! *

*There is plenty of time for those that want to enter.* 

*Judging will now take place on 10/18/2014. *

*Entries (of a 750ml bottle or two 375ml bottles) need to be received by 10/17/2014. *


PJD
DangerDave
Boatboy
Elmer
RotGut76
ibglowin
HEATHERD
Wine-o 
Enologo
*FOG - Entry Sent * 
*OHIO - Entry Received (by Joe)*
*KEVINFIFER - Entry Received (by Joe).*
*PEACHES9324 - Address sent *

Neviawen - Entries Received *(by Joe)* 
VacuumPumpMan - Entries Received
Tom - Entries Received
Rocky - Entries Received 
Tucson - Entries Recieved 
Geek - Entries Received *(By Joe)*
LonestarLori - Entries Received 
rendezvous - Entry Received
Berrycrush - Entry Received 
TonyT - Entries Received


----------



## JohnT

fog, 

your entry has arrived safe and sound!


----------



## joeswine

*Big bold red*

time to start shipping..........


----------



## joeswine

*Red and bold*

TIME TO START SHIPPING....


----------



## Elmer

I am going to have to respectfully and regretfully bow out. 

Upon inspection yesterday the bottle I had wanted to ship were not nearly as clear as I had thought.

The brunello had particles and wavey, floaty stuff at the bottom.

I ended up using 1 to top up the rest of my what I had racked in an effort to get my wine off the junk.

I dont think I will have the time available to me to bottle any of this batch and mail it out.

Sorry for bailing at the last minute!


----------



## JohnT

Elmer said:


> I am going to have to respectfully and regretfully bow out.
> 
> Upon inspection yesterday the bottle I had wanted to ship were not nearly as clear as I had thought.
> 
> The brunello had particles and wavey, floaty stuff at the bottom.
> 
> I ended up using 1 to top up the rest of my what I had racked in an effort to get my wine off the junk.
> 
> I dont think I will have the time available to me to bottle any of this batch and mail it out.
> 
> Sorry for bailing at the last minute!


 

No problem Elmer. I respect your sense of quality and pride.


----------



## peaches9324

I wasn't planning to enter my wine so I bottled in a green bottle, I guess clear would of been better? I didn't even filter it but it's been racked quit a few times. I'm not worried at all cuz it does have a sparkle to it.From now on I will put 1 bottle aside for such occasions and will filter no matter how long it was in the carboy! John has my bottle arrived safe?


----------



## joeswine

*Big and bold*

PEACHES AT LEAST YOUR IN THE GAME...........


----------



## JohnT

peaches9324 said:


> I wasn't planning to enter my wine so I bottled in a green bottle, I guess clear would of been better? I didn't even filter it but it's been racked quit a few times. I'm not worried at all cuz it does have a sparkle to it.From now on I will put 1 bottle aside for such occasions and will filter no matter how long it was in the carboy! John has my bottle arrived safe?


 
There was a package this morning, but I have not opened it yet. I will once I get home.


----------



## peaches9324

It must be mine cuz I got a confirmation that it was delivered
Enjoy!


----------



## peaches9324

joeswine said:


> PEACHES AT LEAST YOUR IN THE GAME...........



update on all wines received please. Whose in it?


----------



## JohnT

peaches, you entry has arrived safe and sound.


----------



## dangerdave

OCTOBER FIRST ALREADY?!

I gotta get my wine in the mail tomorrow!


----------



## Boatboy24

dangerdave said:


> OCTOBER FIRST ALREADY?!
> 
> I gotta get my wine in the mail tomorrow!




You and me both! But no mail! That would be illegal.


----------



## dangerdave

Right! Gotta get it in the UPS!


----------



## JohnT

*Just 16 days until the big event!!!!*

*We now have 22 members participating and have received entries from 14! *

*Time is running out for those that want to enter.* 

*Judging will take place on 10/18/2014. *

*Entries (of a 750ml bottle or two 375ml bottles) need to be received by 10/17/2014. *

PJD
DangerDave
Boatboy
RotGut76
ibglowin
HEATHERD
Wine-o 
Enologo

*Elmer - Withdrawing from the competition *
*FOG - Entry Received *
*PEACHES9324 - Entry Received *

OHIO - Entry Received (*by Joe*)
KEVINFIFER - Entry Received (*by Joe*).
Neviawen - Entries Received *(by Joe)* 
VacuumPumpMan - Entries Received
Tom - Entries Received 
Rocky - Entries Received 
Tucson - Entries Recieved 
Geek - Entries Received *(By Joe)*
LonestarLori - Entries Received 
rendezvous - Entry Received
Berrycrush - Entry Received 
TonyT - Entries Received


----------



## joeswine

*Big and bold reds*

time to start shipping don't you think?


----------



## JohnT

I certainly agree Joe.


----------



## dangerdave

Ok, good, I still have time. New appliances came in for the kitchen two weeks early. I've spent the past to days moving cabinets and rerouting power and water supplies. Shipping is still flagged for Monday. Got it...

_...was there something I was supposed to remember..?_

We need rename this the Procrastination Thread.


----------



## JohnT

i received 2 entries from chateaux michalena. I am having a senior moment and cant remember who they belong to......


----------



## Rocky

JohnT said:


> i received 2 entries from chateaux michalena. I am having a senior moment and cant remember who they belong to......



That would be New Mexico Mike (Ibglowin). You don't even have to taste them, just put the gold medal on them.


----------



## ibglowin

LOL Rocky,

Yes, those belong to moi.



JohnT said:


> i received 2 entries from Chateau Michaelena. I am having a senior moment and cant remember who they belong to......


----------



## JohnT

(head slapping forhead

that's right... thanks...

glowin, you entries have arrived safe and sound.


----------



## joeswine

*big bold ed*

now we have a competition, who else wants to come out and play, most of the big dogs are here who's missing? wade ? grapeman,Julie?..who else??????????????????????????


----------



## tonyt

JohnT said:


> i received 2 entries from chateaux michalena. I am having a senior moment and cant remember who they belong to......



Darn I was hoping he forgot.


----------



## joeswine

*Big and bold reds*

remember you have a *great* chance of winning this one I'm not in it!now who isn't playing????????????????????????


----------



## tonyt

One day we've really got to have a reunion. I really want to meet some of y'all . . . maybe not all of y'all but definitely some.


----------



## JohnT

joeswine said:


> remember you have a *great* chance of winning this one I'm not in it!now who isn't playing????????????????????????


 

Just to add to the above, EVERYONE has a fair shot at winning gold provided the judges award you enough points!


----------



## JohnT

*Just 11 days until the big event!!!!*

*We now have 22 members participating and have received entries from 15! *

*Time is running out for those that want to enter.* 

*Judging will take place on 10/18/2014 by a panel of 6 judges. *

*Entries (of a 750ml bottle or two 375ml bottles) need to be received by 10/17/2014. *

PJD
DangerDave
Boatboy
RotGut76
HEATHERD
Wine-o 
Enologo

*ibglowin - Entries recieved
*
FOG - Entry Received 
PEACHES9324 - Entry Received 
OHIO - Entry Received (*by Joe*)
KEVINFIFER - Entry Received (*by Joe*).
Neviawen - Entries Received *(by Joe)* 
VacuumPumpMan - Entries Received
Tom - Entries Received 
Rocky - Entries Received 
Tucson - Entries Recieved 
Geek - Entries Received *(By Joe)*
LonestarLori - Entries Received 
rendezvous - Entry Received
Berrycrush - Entry Received 
TonyT - Entries Received


----------



## RotGut76

I'm getting mine in the mail tomorrow. Sorry for the delay. Work has been off the hook.


----------



## JohnT

RotGut76 said:


> I'm getting mine in the mail tomorrow. Sorry for the delay. Work has been off the hook.


 

That's great, I will keep my eye out for it. Thanks!


----------



## heatherd

Mailing out today. Mine will have a M-word Vineyard label.
Heather


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Makin


----------



## JohnT

heatherd said:


> Mailing out today. Mine will have a M-word Vineyard label.
> Heather
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wine Makin


 

Fantastic Heather! I will keep an eye out for it....


----------



## JohnT

Just 9 days until the big event!!!!

*There is still time if you want to enter!*

*Here is the latest update.....*

22 members participating. 
15 members have sent entries. 
2 members have entries "in-tansit".
*5 members have not yet sent anything.*

Judging will take place on 10/18/2014 by a panel of 6 judges. 

Entries (of a 750ml bottle or two 375ml bottles) need to be received by 10/17/2014. 

PJD
DangerDave
Boatboy
Wine-o 
Enologo
*RotGut76 - Entries Sent *
*HEATHERD - Entries Sent *
ibglowin - Entries recieved
FOG - Entry Received 
PEACHES9324 - Entry Received 
OHIO - Entry Received (*by Joe*)
KEVINFIFER - Entry Received (*by Joe*).
Neviawen - Entries Received *(by Joe)* 
VacuumPumpMan - Entries Received
Tom - Entries Received 
Rocky - Entries Received 
Tucson - Entries Recieved 
Geek - Entries Received *(By Joe)*
LonestarLori - Entries Received 
rendezvous - Entry Received
Berrycrush - Entry Received 
TonyT - Entries Received


----------



## Boatboy24

Refresh my memory: Do you want labels/foils removed?


----------



## JohnT

Boatboy24 said:


> Refresh my memory: Do you want labels/foils removed?


 
You do not need to remove anything. I would ask that you do include your forum name, the year, and the vintage somewhere on the bottle. 

Thanks. 

johnT.


----------



## pjd

JohnT, my award winning selections went out today via UPS you should receive them on Tuesday 10-14. You can pm me for my address to ship the gold medals to.


----------



## JohnT

PJD, 

That's great! I will keep an eye out for them. 

johnT.


----------



## geek

pjd said:


> JohnT, my award winning selections went out today via UPS you should receive them on Tuesday 10-14. You can pm me for my address to ship the gold medals to.


----------



## Boatboy24

Two bottles of Welch's on their way to you, John! Should be there Tuesday.


----------



## JohnT

Boatboy24 said:


> Two bottles of Welch's on their way to you, John! Should be there Tuesday.


 

That's great. I needed something to rinse out the spit buckets. 

Any chance that you could also include a competition entry in that shipment?


----------



## JohnT

Just 8 days until the big event!!!!

*There is still time if you want to enter!*

*Here is the latest update.....*

22 members participating. 
15 members have sent entries. 
4 members have entries "in-tansit".
*Only 3 members have not yet sent anything.*

Judging will take place on 10/18/2014 by a panel of 6 judges. 

Entries (of a 750ml bottle or two 375ml bottles) need to be received by 10/17/2014. 

DangerDave
Wine-o 
Enologo

*PJD - Entries Shipped *
*Boatboy - entries shipped*
*RotGut76 - Entries Sent *
*HEATHERD - Entries Sent *

ibglowin - Entries recieved
FOG - Entry Received 
PEACHES9324 - Entry Received 
OHIO - Entry Received (*by Joe*)
KEVINFIFER - Entry Received (*by Joe*).
Neviawen - Entries Received *(by Joe)* 
VacuumPumpMan - Entries Received
Tom - Entries Received 
Rocky - Entries Received 
Tucson - Entries Recieved 
Geek - Entries Received *(By Joe)*
LonestarLori - Entries Received 
rendezvous - Entry Received
Berrycrush - Entry Received 
TonyT - Entries Received


----------



## Boatboy24

How many have entered more than 1? I'm in for two. Anyone else? That's going to be a $%itload of wine!


----------



## JohnT

BB, many, if not most, have entered more than one. I agree that this is a lot of wine, but using in the slurp-swirl-spit method, I think that we can do all of the wines justice.


----------



## dangerdave

You know I had to be last, John. Looks like you've gotten a good turn out.

Mine is en route. I will PM you the details.


----------



## Boatboy24

This will be a heckuva contest. I hope you plan on getting lots of pics.


----------



## tonyt

Will there be a live video feed?


----------



## Enologo

Okay. Work and family stuff got crazy busy but I finally got it shipped off to Joe's this morning. They told me it should arrive by Tuesday. Hope it's on time.


----------



## joeswine

*Big and bold*

yes this will set the standard for this group of wine makers at a forum level.


----------



## JohnT

Enologo said:


> Okay. Work and family stuff got crazy busy but I finally got it shipped off to Joe's this morning. They told me it should arrive by Tuesday. Hope it's on time.


 

That's great enologo!


----------



## JohnT

Just 5 days until the big event!!!!

*There is very little time if you want to enter!*

*Here is the latest update.....*

22 members participating. 
15 members have sent entries. 
6 members have entries "in-tansit".
*Only 1 member has not yet sent anything.*

Judging will take place on 10/18/2014 by a panel of 6 judges. 

Entries (of a 750ml bottle or two 375ml bottles) need to be received by 10/17/2014. 

*Wine-o - (I Just Sent a PM to remind him)*

*DangerDave - Entry Received*
*Enologo - Entries Shipped (to joeswine)*
*PJD - Entries Shipped *
*Boatboy - entries shipped*
*RotGut76 - Entries Sent *
*HEATHERD - Entries Sent *

ibglowin - Entries recieved
FOG - Entry Received 
PEACHES9324 - Entry Received 
OHIO - Entry Received (*by Joe*)
KEVINFIFER - Entry Received (*by Joe*).
Neviawen - Entries Received *(by Joe)* 
VacuumPumpMan - Entries Received
Tom - Entries Received 
Rocky - Entries Received 
Tucson - Entries Recieved 
Geek - Entries Received *(By Joe)*
LonestarLori - Entries Received 
rendezvous - Entry Received
Berrycrush - Entry Received 
TonyT - Entries Received


----------



## JohnT

Dangerdave, your entry has arrived safe and sound.


----------



## LoneStarLori

I'm excited! Will this be on the Food channel?


----------



## JohnT

LoneStarLori said:


> I'm excited! Will this be on the Food channel?


 

What, me on TV? Why, I have the face of a Saint.... Saint Barnard!


----------



## joeswine

*Big bold red*

just received enologo's, pino nior today he's in..


----------



## JohnT

Hetherd, boat boy, and,PJD..... your entries have arrived safe and sound. Thanks.


----------



## JohnT

hetherd, boatboat boy, and pjd...

your entries have arrived safe and sound.


----------



## Runningwolf

I'm bottling in three weeks, am I too late


----------



## Boatboy24

Runningwolf said:


> I'm bottling in three weeks, am I too late



Not at all. But during that time, I'll be judging to give Joe and John a break. You can send your entries to me.


----------



## Enologo

joeswine said:


> just received enologo's, pino nior today he's in..


----------



## JohnT

Just 3 days until the big event!!!!

*If you wish to enter, you need you get your wine shipped today!*

*Here is the latest update.....*

22 members participating. 
20 members have sent entries. 
1 member has entries "in-tansit".
*Only 1 member has not yet sent anything.*

Judging will take place on 10/18/2014 by a panel of 6 judges. 

Entries (of a 750ml bottle or two 375ml bottles) need to be received by 10/17/2014. 

*Wine-o - (I Just Sent a PM to remind him)*
*RotGut76 - Entries Sent *

*Enologo - Entry Recieved (to Joe)*
*DangerDave - Entry Received*
*PJD - Entry Received *
*Boatboy - Entry Received*
*HEATHERD - Entry Received *

ibglowin - Entries recieved
FOG - Entry Received 
PEACHES9324 - Entry Received 
OHIO - Entry Received (*by Joe*)
KEVINFIFER - Entry Received (*by Joe*).
Neviawen - Entries Received *(by Joe)* 
VacuumPumpMan - Entries Received
Tom - Entries Received 
Rocky - Entries Received 
Tucson - Entries Recieved 
Geek - Entries Received *(By Joe)*
LonestarLori - Entries Received 
rendezvous - Entry Received
Berrycrush - Entry Received 
TonyT - Entries Received


----------



## JohnT

*Current number of entries*

Joeswine, 

I currently have 24 distinct entries for judging. What is your current count?


----------



## RotGut76

My tracking info says it will arrive tomorrow (Friday) the latest.


----------



## Boatboy24

Wow! By my quick count and John's notes, we have 30 wines entered. Great turnout! 

I wish I could see the look on John's face when he's done tasting 30 kinds of Welch's!


----------



## JohnT

Folks, 

Our current combined tally is 34 distinct entries (not counting rotgut's). 

I wish to thank you all for the great turnout. Good luck to all that have entered. 

johnT.


----------



## JohnT

Boatboy24 said:


> Wow! By my quick count and John's notes, we have 30 wines entered. Great turnout!
> 
> I wish I could see the look on John's face when he's done tasting 30 kinds of Welch's!


 
Here is a picture I sent from the future (where they named a new ailment called "the Welch's Effect")


----------



## heatherd

At what point do we find out this is just a trick for Joe and John to get 34 bottles of free wine?
Heather


----------



## JohnT

heatherd said:


> At what point do we find out this is just a trick for Joe and John to get 34 bottles of free wine?
> Heather




Joe, quick, grab the wine and get into the car! they're on to us!


----------



## RotGut76

I forgot to mention. The UPS store person said that upon arrival it will have to be signed for by someone over the age of 21. I wonder why "olive oil" needs a signature?


----------



## Boatboy24

RotGut76 said:


> I forgot to mention. The UPS store person said that upon arrival it will have to be signed for by someone over the age of 21. I wonder why "olive oil" needs a signature?



Did you wink at the cashier when you said "olive oil"?


----------



## RotGut76

Boatboy24 said:


> Did you wink at the cashier when you said "olive oil"?



She actually suggested it.


----------



## JohnT

RotGut76 said:


> I forgot to mention. The UPS store person said that upon arrival it will have to be signed for by someone over the age of 21. I wonder why "olive oil" needs a signature?


 

OH, so you are just a simple legitimate olive oil importer?? Shall I kiss your ring Don Rotguti? 

They tried to deliver today, but the wife was running errands (I actually charged her with a quest to find spit buckets). I can just imagine her walking into a store and asking "do you have any spit buckets? 

The slip they left said they will try again today between 2 and 5pm. The wife will be home then, so I am keeping my fingers crossed! 

johnT.


----------



## wineforfun

JohnT said:


> Here is a picture I sent from the future (where they named a new ailment called "the Welch's Effect")



I don't get it, Welchs is purple.


----------



## JohnT

Rotgut76,

your entry arrived safe and sound.


----------



## pjd

I am amazed at the lack of Trash Talking surrounding this contest. The first contest, half of the fun was the trash talking surrounding it. I think that because this is a Big and Bold Red wine competition that the contestants must be a bit more sophisticated or are just resigned to the fact mine is going to take gold!


----------



## Runningwolf

You don't mess with the boys from Jersey!


----------



## pjd

Runningwolf said:


> You don't mess with the boys from Jersey!



Yikes, I didn't think of that Dan!


----------



## RotGut76

Don't mess with Don Rotguti!!


----------



## codeman

wineforfun said:


> I don't get it, Welchs is purple.



Maybe it's Welchs Niagara white grape? Lol


----------



## LoneStarLori

Since my oldest entry is 13 months old, I'm pretty sure I'm not a super contender. However, I hope there is a label award. I probably could take that on at least one of my entries. Only the finest Designer duct tape goes on my bottles.


----------



## ibglowin

Where is the link to the live feed!


----------



## tonyt

I'd like to thank all the little people.


----------



## ibglowin

I am starting to think was just a scam by John et al to get 40-50 bottles of wine………..

He is probably sleeping in the easy chair with a few opened bottles watching a football game.


----------



## LoneStarLori

No... I found the live 
link. 
http://youtu.be/9m7FHTIQtBM


Sent from my iPad Air because I spilled wine on my MacBook. Waaaah!


----------



## geek

LoneStarLori said:


> No... I found the live
> link.
> http://youtu.be/9m7FHTIQtBM
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad Air because I spilled wine on my MacBook. Waaaah!



LOL, I was just looking at the gal with no bra....


----------



## tonyt

I love the lubricant of love comment. I am so using that tonight at my class reunion.


----------



## RotGut76

LoneStarLori said:


> Since my oldest entry is 13 months old, I'm pretty sure I'm not a super contender.



Mine was only 9 months old. Maybe too soon to enter but I got some good feedback from some people who have tried it.


----------



## JohnT

Well folks, the judging has been completed and the accounting firm is adding up the results which will be posted Monday morning. The entries were found to be collectively outstanding!


----------



## LoneStarLori

I'm excited to get some opinions on my craft. But I have to wait all the way till Monday? Is PricewaterhouseCoopers closed on Saturday? 
I would like to thank ALL of you who put this together and even traveled 2 hours to taste, spit and give us feedback. I hope everyone survived. 


Sent from my iPad Air because I spilled wine on my MacBook. Waaaah!


----------



## JohnT

*Event Pictures*

Folks, Here are some pictures of the grand event.

We had a total of 6 judges. We started tasting at 2pm and the judging lasted almost 3 hours.


----------



## JohnT

*Need addresses*

Folks, 

I once again can not stress how impressed I was with the all over level of quality throughout the competition. It was truly an honor and privilege to taste that which you all worked so hard to produce. 

The competition went swimmingly. The only hiccup was that I failed to record everybody's addresses. I would ask that all participants to *please PM me your address.* I will be mailing out the score sheets (with comments on back) to everyone that entered along with any awarded medals.

A list of awarded medals will be posted shortly.


----------



## JohnT

*The results*

The results are in. Congratulations to all!


----------



## LoneStarLori

Woo hoo! I made a showing this time. 
*Big congratulations to:
Boatboy, Enologo, IBglowin, Rocky, TonyT and Tuscan for taking home some GOLD.*

Thank you John and Joe for taking the time to promote and judge such a fun contest. You have given me hope that maybe I can do a decent wine.


----------



## geek

John and Joe, plus the other judges,

thanks for putting all this together, I hope the hangover is now over....


----------



## sour_grapes

Great job, everyone!


----------



## tonyt

First, thanks to JohnT and Josewine for organizing this for us. Thanks also to their volunteer judges. 

Wow congrats to everyone for outstanding showings. Rocky - two golds and a silver - you win! How about sharing the recipe for the Recieta? And I would never think to blend Brunello and Barolo. Enologo, one entry and one gold, impressive. 

I have to honestly say that I am prouder of standings in this "Unofficial" Big and Bold Competition than any of the highfalutin competitions I have entered in the past. Friends who know and make wine in their kitchens just like me tasting and judging my wine. I have goosebumps. This is a testament to the community that is Wine Making Talk. 

Thanks again for everyone who organized and entered.


----------



## ibglowin

Well done everybody and a special thanks to all the judges!


----------



## Rocky

A big thank you to the organizers and the judges of The Big and Bold Competition. I am humbled by the results for my wines.

*TonyT*, Ricetta di Stefano (in Italian, Steve's Recipe) is named in honor of my father-in-law who made his wine this way. He mixed Zinfandel and Muscat grapes in a 3:1 ratio. He and I made wine together for about 6 years. When Bev and I moved out of Pittsburgh in 1976, we no longer could make it together. It is very similar to what we made at home with my grandfather, father and uncles but we would use either Zinfandel or Alicante with the Muscat, depending on the quality of the grapes and the price. (When a 42 pound box of grapes went from $.75 to $1.00 I thought my grandfather was going to destroy the Pittsburgh Strip. _Dannati ladri!_)

For my version, made from kits, I used three Cellar Craft Old Vine Zinfandel with crushed grape pack and one Williams Brewing Company Muscat concentrate. The wines were fermented to dry, bulk aged for about 6 months and then blended. The blend was then aged for another 6 or so months.


----------



## tonyt

Rocky said:


> *TonyT*, Ricetta di Stefano (in Italian, Steve's Recipe) is named in honor of my father-in-law who made his wine this way. He mixed Zinfandel and Muscat grapes in a 3:1 ratio. He and I made wine together for about 6 years. When Bev and I moved out of Pittsburgh in 1976, we no longer could make it together. It is very similar to what we made at home with my grandfather, father and uncles but we would use either Zinfandel or Alicante with the Muscat, depending on the quality of the grapes and the price. (When a 42 pound box of grapes went from $.75 to $1.00 I thought my grandfather was going to destroy the Pittsburgh Strip. _Dannati ladri!_)
> 
> For my version, made from kits, I used three Cellar Craft Old Vine Zinfandel with crushed grape pack and one Williams Brewing Company Muscat concentrate. The wines were fermented to dry, bulk aged for about 6 months and then blended. The blend was then aged for another 6 or so months.



Thanks for the recipe. I actually tasted your Recieta a while back and I agree with the judges it's golden.


----------



## Boatboy24

Congrats everyone!! Great showing! 

Thanks to the judges and to John for putting the whole thing together.


----------



## pjd

Thanks for a fun contest!


----------



## joeswine

*Big bold red*

first of all let me say thanks to all of you for saying you would be there and then showing up.(no crickets ),then let me add that the quality of the wine on this forum can compete with and forum out there on a even playing field, that's a fact. Form the top to the bottom there wasn't that great a distance so for the ones on top watch out some good wine makers are directly behind you ,keep up the excellent standards that your wines have shown. until the next time. Nice show guys and gals, nice show


----------



## Runningwolf

Congratulations to everyone who entered and thanks to all the judges who traveled great distances to make this happen. Now the big question, Which person is Johnt?


----------



## JohnT

Runningwolf said:


> Congratulations to everyone who entered and thanks to all the judges who traveled great distances to make this happen. Now the big question, Which person is Johnt?



i would tell you, but that would spoil the mystery...


----------



## Kraffty

I was wondering the same think. Maybe picture 4 - blue hawaiian shirt?
Mike


----------



## Boatboy24

Kraffty said:


> I was wondering the same think. Maybe picture 4 - blue hawaiian shirt?
> Mike



I'm thinking solid blue shirt, next to Hawaiian shirt. Hawaiian shirt is his brother?


----------



## tonyt

I'm with Jim, solid blue shirt. Hawaiian shirt could be his brother.


----------



## peaches9324

THANK YOU EVERYONE FOR PUTTING THIS TOGETHER! Although I didn't get silver or gold (I wasn't expecting to) My first tweaker won bronze I see more tweaks in the future! Can't wait to read the notes! Although I know where my weakness lay. Thanks joe and john for the kind and encouraging words! Also congrats to all the silver and gold medalist! Way to go!


----------



## Enologo

JohnT said:


> The results are in. Congratulations to all!



Well you could have knocked me over with a feather when I saw this. I need to double thank Joe for convincing me to enter and for the advice on the tweaks that made this wine so good. I knew this was well received by those who got it as part of the favor at my sons wedding but you know in the back of your mind you're thinking do they really like the wine or do they like it because it's free wine but a couple of unsolicited comments convinced me to submit it. Wow I'm blown away.


----------



## Enologo

geek said:


> John and Joe, plus the other judges,
> 
> thanks for putting all this together, I hope the hangover is now over....



I also want to add my thanks to John and Joe and the other judges for going through the trouble of putting the whole thing together with the goal of helping everyone to make better wine and to continue to improve our knowledge and technique. Ok I'm finished gushing now. Or maybe not.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

I would like to thank everyone who had their hand in this !! 
It took alot to make this happen - done very professionally - 

I am waiting on the results as I took 2 Bronze metals - Hopefully we can move up even higher next year ? I did learn alot this year about fermenting nutrients and such.


----------



## heatherd

That was fun to enter. I really didn't expect to win... Congratulations to everyone and thanks to the judges. 
Heather


----------



## sour_grapes

> It's not so much what I am but what I aspire to be.



Enologo -- Maybe it is time to retire your signature line?


----------



## Enologo

sour_grapes said:


> Enologo -- Maybe it is time to retire your signature line?



Still a work in progress.


----------



## JohnT

joeswine said:


> first of all let me say thanks to all of you for saying you would be there and then showing up.(no crickets ),then let me add that the quality of the wine on this forum can compete with and forum out there on a even playing field, that's a fact. Form the top to the bottom there wasn't that great a distance so for the ones on top watch out some good wine makers are directly behind you ,keep up the excellent standards that your wines have shown. until the next time. Nice show guys and gals, nice show


 

Just to expand on what Joe has said above...

Out of the silver medals awarded, the gold medal mark was missed by less than 1/2 of a point. One of those entries missed the gold medal mark by only *.04* points! I will not say who, but the silver medal level had real some high quality wines!


----------



## JohnT

*Ok, This is me....*

OK, folks.... 


I am the one standing in the corner.
In case you still can't pick me out, here is another picture...


----------



## LoneStarLori

JohnT said:


> OK, folks....
> 
> 
> I am the one standing in the corner.


 Did @Julie put you there?


----------



## JohnT

I still need addresses for the following folks. If your name is in the list (below), could you please PM me an address to send the original scoresheets and any awarded medals?

Tuscon, 
Rocky, 
Neviawen,
KevinFifer,
Tom, 
Rondezvous, 
BerryCrush


----------



## dangerdave

Yes, from me, too. Thanks to all the judges and contestants. It was lots of fun. I don't feel bad at all winning just a silver amongst all these fine wine makers. Best group anywhere!

I salute you all!


----------



## rendezvous

Big thanks to John and Joe for the contest it was was a lot of work for them I'm sure. 
Address sent

Greg


----------



## RotGut76

Thanks again for putting this together. I was not optimistic about my entry but the results far exceeded my expectations. Great ego boost!! And congratulations to all who entered. I am anxious to do another.


----------



## Neviawen

Wow! I won 3 silvers! I didn't think I would win anything. I guess all the tips I've learned over the years from all the great winemakers on this site has paid off. 
Thank you JohnT and Josewine for organizing the contest. Also, thanks to all their judges. You guys are awesome. 

All the best,
Neviawen


----------



## Runningwolf

Neviawen, me thinks you've got yourself a good mentor!


----------



## joeswine

*Big bold red*

JOHNT I SENT PMS TO KEVIN AND TUSCON TO FORWARD ADDRESSES TO YOU.....................................................


----------



## GreginND

Awesome contest and great pictures. I'm sure the judges will have some excellent feedback for the contestants. 

I see only one cold-hardy hybrid varietal in the mix. Maybe our next contest should be limited to cold-hardy hybrids for us northern folks?


----------



## tucson

Wow, this old man from Tucson, bought a cheap kit and after reading many posts from Joe on how to "think out of the box" won a Gold with a very simple Cab - and I will say it turned out outstanding if I have to say so myself...


----------



## joeswine

*Big bold red*

I'M PROUD OF* TUCSON* AND *NEVIAWEN* FOR YOUR SHOWINGS AS WELL AS SOME OTHERS WHO HAVE LEARNED TO *THINK OUTSIDE THE BOX ,*TILL THE NEXT EVENT.


----------



## JohnT

Joe, 

Thanks for the help. I believe I have everyone's address and will send out the medals in the next couple of days.

johnT.


----------



## joeswine

*Big bold red*

JOHNT I WILL OPEN THE RESILING TONIGHT,TO *ALL THE BIG RED AND BOLD CONTESTANTS*,HERE'S THE QUESTION, HOW MANY OF YOU MAKE A WHITE WINE????????? AND WHAT STYLE??WHERE ,TAKING A SENSES PLEASE HELP OUT,THANKS JP......IF YOU MAKE 5 THEN LIST 5,IF YOU HAVE 1 ,THEN LIST THE ONE ,OKAY,THANK YOU ..


----------



## LoneStarLori

I have made several in the last year. All tweaked in one way or another.

1: WE Mezza Luna White
2: WE LE 2013 Pacific Quartet
3: WE Vinter's reserve Pinot Grigio (My favorite, I just ordered another)
4: WE world vineyard Trintiy White
5: WE Vinters Reserve Angel Blanco
6: Clearing now, WE Eclipse Sonoma Dry Creek Chardonnay.

Will there be a Weak White contest?


----------



## cintipam

Yes, I love white wine. I make mostly white wines, often blended with fruit from my yard. In whites I currently have Gewurtztraminer, muscato, Pinot Gregio, Chardonney. Soave Classico, and a lime/white cranberry blend I call Margarita Mania. The Chard and Soave are just into secondary but the Geweutztraminer is my favorite. I added gooseberries, and it is a wonderful blend. Also Joe I learned so much from you. Most of my wines also have white raisins or zante currants as appropriate plus a couple bananas. I'm exited to find out soon how the pawpaws I added to the Chard will turn out. I'm calling that one PawPaw Donnez.

Pam in cinti


----------



## cintipam

Sorry, forgot to say that all the above are juice buckets except for the Margarita Mania made from Ocean Spray white cranberry juice plus Limeade concentrate.

Also forgot my one white Kit. Wine Expert Luna Bianca, which I tweaked with Hungarian Oak and a splash of Tartaric Acid. This is NOT a wine for the weakhearted. I often blend it with my Pinot Gregio and I think the blend is better than either alone.

Pam in cinti


----------



## joeswine

*Great whites*

JOHNT I WILL OPEN THE RESILING TONIGHT,TO *ALL THE BIG RED AND BOLD CONTESTANTS*,HERE'S THE QUESTION, HOW MANY OF YOU MAKE A WHITE WINE????????? AND WHAT STYLE??WHERE ,TAKING A SENSES PLEASE HELP OUT,THANKS JP......



IF YOU MAKE 5 THEN LIST 5,IF YOU HAVE 1 ,THEN LIST THE ONE ,OKAY,THANK YOU ..



 THAT'S 3..........


----------



## pjd

joeswine said:


> JOHNT I WILL OPEN THE RESILING TONIGHT,TO *ALL THE BIG RED AND BOLD CONTESTANTS*,HERE'S THE QUESTION, HOW MANY OF YOU MAKE A WHITE WINE????????? AND WHAT STYLE??WHERE ,TAKING A SENSES PLEASE HELP OUT,THANKS JP......
> 
> 
> 
> IF YOU MAKE 5 THEN LIST 5,IF YOU HAVE 1 ,THEN LIST THE ONE ,OKAY,THANK YOU ..
> 
> 
> 
> THAT'S 3..........


Joe, you are repeating yourself and YELLING! Please tone it down!


----------



## JohnT

Folks, 

Joe and I were kicking around the idea of doing another competition next year. 

We discussed a theme, but it is a little premature to talk about it now. 

I will, though, give you a little hint....


----------



## LoneStarLori

Oh that's too easy. Shark Week wine!


----------



## JohnT

LoneStarLori said:


> Oh that's too easy. Shark Week wine!


 

ANNNNNNNNT... wrong...


----------



## Boatboy24

Great White Grapes?


----------



## LoneStarLori

Geeez...


I was trying to throw them off. It's Great Whites!


----------



## tonyt

Sounds great. I'm in.


----------



## Rocky

My whites are my "weak suit" but I will give it a go. Count me in!


----------



## JohnT

LoneStarLori said:


> Geeez...
> 
> 
> I was trying to throw them off. It's Great Whites!


 

Are you sure? It could also be ..

1) Wines with a big bite. 
2) Fishy wines (insert Welch's reference here).
3) Wines that taste like bilge (insert yet another Welch's reference here). 
4) Expensive wines (you need a loan shark to afford them).
5) Wines served at a performance of "west side story". 
6) Wines preferred by Steven Spielberg. 
7) Wines that need to swim in order to stay alive. 
8) Wines that go great with most foods (they turn you from a man into an Eating machine). 
9) Even Bigger and Bolder wines that will "Swallow you Whole".
10) Wines that go well with compressed air.

ok, #10 is a little far fetched.


----------



## JohnT

*Update*

Folks, 

The medals and scorecards (with judges comments on the back) were mailed out yesterday via USPS. 

You should start receiving them in a couple of days. 

_I wish to go on record and say that this has been a true pleasure. I have entered a plethora of contests over the years and always wanted to host my own. Being able to choose the theme of wines that I truly enjoy was unbelievable! I am still quite impressed by the level of quality in those wines. _

_Thanks again to Joeswine for all of the help and support! I could not have asked for a better partner in all of this._

_Thanks also to Austin Mclendon for the nice article posting! _

That being said, I would like to ask one more favor of the kind folks that took part in this event.... 

Would it be all possible to have you *post a picture* of your award winning wines wearing the new "BLING" that is on its way to you? I think that would be really nice to see and also give you folks a chance to celebrate.


----------



## tucson

I think as a token of appreciation the next contest we as contestants should wrap a $5.00 bill around each bottle submitted. At least the judges could have a nice dinner on us...


----------



## dangerdave

Bling picture pending...


----------



## tonyt

tucson said:


> I think as a token of appreciation the next contest we as contestants should wrap a $5.00 bill around each bottle submitted. At least the judges could have a nice dinner on us...



I wrapped a $50.00 around mine, I assume they got it?


----------



## heatherd

I would be up for a white competition and a port one. The port ones in the past have excluded kits.
Heather 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Makin


----------



## LoneStarLori

Yes John, I'll happily take a picture of my award-winning wines. I'll even posting to my Facebook page.

@tuscan. I think that's a great idea!




I'll even volunteered to be a judge, even though I'm not any good at it.


----------



## tucson

On the subject of white, my cab is spot on but I'm very weak on whites. All my white kits are weak and thin, need to think out of the box. Next batch I'll add more raisins in the secondary but maybe I need to switch the yeast that comes with the kit. Both me and my wife like bold wine but haven't found a kit to our suiting. Suggestions?


----------



## ibglowin

There is just no reason for a white kit wine to be thin/weak. Unlike a red kit wine that may or may not come with a tiny grape pack to improve its mouthfeel and body a white wine gets pressed immediately off the skins once crushed and destemmed. Same as a kit wine. The only way for it to be thin is an inferior (cheap) kit or your topping up with water and not a like wine and watering down your wine.


----------



## JohnT

It could also be that you are using a light varietal of grape. 

Although not made from kits, I have found certain grapes rather thin in the end product and have stayed away after learning my lesson. 

If not already, are you making varietals like Chardonnay or Sav Blanc?


----------



## Fog

So far My favorite is Luna Bianca and do a Sur Lie Battonage on it to really make it come out. Also on that one I switched out the yeast for D47. 

Can't wait for the White... I have more to choose from.


----------



## geek

Thanks judges....






Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Boatboy24

Bling bling! Thanks judges!!

PS: One comment on my Amarone read "slightly linear". I'm not sure exactly what that means - any help?


----------



## LoneStarLori

tucson said:


> On the subject of white, my cab is spot on but I'm very weak on whites. All my white kits are weak and thin, need to think out of the box. Next batch I'll add more raisins in the secondary but maybe I need to switch the yeast that comes with the kit. Both me and my wife like bold wine but haven't found a kit to our suiting. Suggestions?




Can you name some of the ones you have done that are weak? 


One that is inexpensive is a WE world vinyard Trinity White. "A unique blend of Colombard, Sauv Blanc and Semillon, combining lemon and grapefruit aromas with rounded fruit, redolent of melons and frsh figs to round out this crisp refreshing medium-bodied white."

It's a nice medium body. I switched the yeast to D47 and added some citrus. Came out pretty nice.


----------



## JohnT

LoneStarLori said:


> Can you name some of the ones you have done that are weak?
> 
> 
> One that is inexpensive is a WE world vinyard Trinity White. "A unique blend of Colombard, Sauv Blanc and Semillon, combining lemon and grapefruit aromas with rounded fruit, redolent of melons and frsh figs to round out this crisp refreshing medium-bodied white."
> 
> It's a nice medium body. I switched the yeast to D47 and added some citrus. Came out pretty nice.


 

Lori, 

Speaking just on grape varietals, I have found that Muscat, pinot grigio, Chenin blanc, and (especially) Thompson's seedless (which, IMHO, has no business being turned into wine in the first place) more thin/flat on flavor then, say chardonnay, sauvignon blanc, viognier or even a riesling. 

I know that many will disagree, and I am simply expressing my tastes. Most years, I have made chardonnay and I do not know how much the chardonnays that I make influence my tastes for white as a whole (my chardonnay tends to be very strong and bold on flavor). 

I am sure that I could have done plenty to enhance the flavor, but my thinking is "why not just start with a grape that has serious flavor in the first place?"


----------



## JohnT

Boatboy24 said:


> Bling bling! Thanks judges!!
> 
> PS: One comment on my Amarone read "slightly linear". I'm not sure exactly what that means - any help?


 

Great Photo Boatboy!!!! 

Linear??? HMMMM.. Not one of my comments, but would guess that the judge thought that the wine could have a bit more complexity in flavor. 

Still, that wine won a silver and this is nothing to sneeze at!


----------



## LoneStarLori

JohnT said:


> Lori,
> 
> Speaking just on grape varietals, I have found that Muscat, pinot grigio, Chenin blanc, and (especially) Thompson's seedless (which, IMHO, has no business being turned into wine in the first place) more thin/flat on flavor then, say chardonnay, sauvignon blanc, viognier or even a riesling.
> 
> I know that many will disagree, and I am simply expressing my tastes. Most years, I have made chardonnay and I do not know how much the chardonnays that I make influence my tastes for white as a whole (my chardonnay tends to be very strong and bold on flavor).
> 
> I am sure that I could have done plenty to enhance the flavor, but my thinking is "why not just start with a grape that has serious flavor in the first place?"




I have never tasted a table grape wine, but I'm sure they would be pretty darn flat. It takes a strong grape to survive the fermenting process and create it's own unique profile. 
I've only been doing this a year and am just starting to double back around and remake some of my favorites. I think my taste are changing in the process. The blends or Chardonnay are good for simple crowd pleasing table wine However, am reaching more and more for a Pinot Grigio when it's just me. Oddly enough, I never used to be that big of a fan. I think the little tweaks like changing yeast or zest ing are just enough to keep it from being thin. 
I used raisins in two of my early ones and they seem a little too heavy for a white now.


----------



## Fog

Thanks again Judges, This was great!


----------



## ibglowin

Look what came in the mail today! Thanks again to all the judges. Good notes and scores as well!


----------



## tonyt

Got mine too. Told my wife I am prouder of these than any other medals. Thanks again John and Joe.


----------



## Boatboy24

Mike:

Is that your Red Mountain Trio? The Franken-wine?


----------



## ibglowin

God you remember that! Yes, yes it is! LOL


----------



## JohnT

tonyt said:


> Got mine too. Told my wife I am prouder of these than any other medals. Thanks again John and Joe.



How about a picture?


----------



## RotGut76

Here's my pic!!


----------



## joeswine

*Great whites*

I HAVE NEVER MADE A WHITE WINE THAT HADN'T TURNED OUT BALANCED,I ACTUALLY PREFER WHITES TO REDS IF THEIR IS A WHITE STYLE OUT THERE I HAVE MADE IT .AS FAR AS CHEAP KITS GO I'M NOT SO SURE THAT THEY ARE NOT A GOOD .KATE AND I MADE A CHARDONNAY AND IT TOOK FIRST PLACE AT GLASSBORO WINE COMPETITION.
OF COURSE WE TWEAKED IT!
TUSCON, VIOGNIER,IS THE KIT TO TRY AND TWEAK THIS IS A DECENT WINE WITH MEDIUM BODY AND FRUIT NOTES,TO MAKE IT DEEPER ,ADD A TOUCH OF OAK AND TO *BE DISCUSSED LATER IF YOU WANT.*
*YOU'LL LIKE IT>>>>>>*


----------



## joeswine

*Big bold red*

THE PICS ARE EXCELLENT KEEP SENDING THERE WERE 34 WINES .....................................


----------



## peaches9324

I only have 3 bottles of my wine left! I'll post a pic when I receive medal, was looking to get it today but will probably get it tomorrow


----------



## tonyt

A study in consistent judging. Left to right are a Cabernet Sauvignon first time out silver metal. Center is Red Mountain Trio, two golds. Far right is Amarone Tortorici 3 silvers. Testament to the fact that our six judges did an excellent job.


----------



## ibglowin

Well done Tony! What competition was the other Gold for the RMT?


----------



## tonyt

ibglowin said:


> Well done Tony! What competition was the other Gold for the RMT?



Thanks Mike. The RMT gold was Missouri Valley 6th annual. No doubt that kit will go down as one of Cellar Crafts crowning achievements. Glad I latched onto two of them.


----------



## LoneStarLori

I can't wait to get back home on Tuesday so I can check my mail and read the notes. Seeing all these great pics is KILLING me. 

Good job everyone!


----------



## peaches9324

got a question for the judges: In my notes it has - definite pealh with nice finish. Now what is pealh in winemaking terms?


----------



## joeswine

*Great whites*

NOT , to disturb the flow but with *whites *just as much thought goes into the planning because in my oppion their isn't the structure or depth that a red wines has to work with, so the technique has to be good the starting product spot on and the process and sanitation prefect.
 * case in point,JOHNT Riesling served chilled it's crisp and very easy drinking, clear as a bell's ring and nice after taste a true Riesling.*


----------



## JohnT

nice pics joe. glad you liked it!


----------



## heatherd

Here is the medal with my Primitivo, thanks for sending the scoring and tasting notes!

Heather


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Makin


----------



## joeswine

*Big and bold reds*

you know people not much was said but you have some very classy as well as original labels, just thought I mention it, but lets stay on the wine, that's a whole different thread................


----------



## JohnT

Good point Joe! 

I should have mentioned this sooner. 

The labels were amazing. Very professional looking. 

We especially liked one (and I can not remember who's label it was) of a classy 1930's nude. Simply stunning!


----------



## Rocky

John and Joe, I am shocked that you have not made mention of my labels! Although I take a minimalist view of them, they are simple, straightforward, economical and fully informative.


----------



## LoneStarLori

I finally got home and checking the mail was the highlight of my day. So happy !!!! I'm still digesting the results and love reading the notes. There is a wealth of wisdom there. I am so glad I sent entries. Thank you judges!!! All of you. 




Sent from my iPad


----------



## JohnT

Looking good Lori!


----------



## peaches9324

very nice!


----------



## Rocky

Okay, okay! Here are my pictures. Now, fair warning, I have copyrighted these labels so don't let me see anyone pirating them! 

As is obvious, I take the minimalist approach to labeling. Chester Gould (creator of "Richard" Tracy) was my favorite comic strip artist. It is not due to lassitude or laziness. I do make special labels _ad hoc_ if I am giving wine for a special occasion but for the majority of my wine bottles which pass their all too brief lives on my shelves before making the "last walk" to the kitchen or dining room, a fancy label serves no purpose. All I need to know is what the bottle contains. 

That said, if there is a competition for the "best label" my competitive nature and artistic training (Art Institute of Pittsburgh) will compel me to enter.


----------



## LoneStarLori

Nice! I think it's the font that really makes them stand out.


----------



## Rocky

Yeah, Lori, I am really proud of them. You can see the evolution in the labels from the simple Amarone from 2011 to the Ricetta and Gourmet Select bottled in 2013. This is a result of countless hours of design work, marketing surveys and many sleepless nights wondering if I got it right. I truly appreciate your approbation.


----------



## Kraffty

Rocky, what you lack in label work you more than make up for in Tying abilities. Haven't see a double Windsor on a wine bottle in years... you go you trend setter.
Mike


----------



## Rocky

Mike, I literally laughed out loud (LOL) when I read your post. Thanks.

I remember the double Windsor knots, about the size of a '53 Buick front end, with the "Mr. B" collars, pegged pants, DA haircuts, pink and mint green shirts, knitted ties, spade shoes....ah, the good old days (when I had hair).


----------



## Enologo

Rocky said:


> John and Joe, I am shocked that you have not made mention of my labels! Although I take a minimalist view of them, they are simple, straightforward, economical and fully informative.



Rocky your labels are works of art compared the the blue painter's tape on my bottle. My wife gave me lots of grief for sending the wine in that way. You know the story I made this wine for my son's wedding and my daughter in law desinged and had the labels made and I thought it a bit presumptous to call it _Reserve_. But now since it was so well recieved I wish I had reserved a few more bottles.


----------



## JohnT

Joe, I got your check. Thanks!


----------



## rendezvous

Thanks for the medal.  Here's my picture.


----------



## Boatboy24

rendezvous said:


> Thanks for the medal.  Here's my picture.
> 
> View attachment 18880
> 
> 
> View attachment 18881




Thanks for the picture!!!!


----------



## peaches9324

here is mine, still have a question on notes it says: definite pea?h The letter in question could be a c, r or a lower case L If anyone has any idea what this could be, please let me know or maybe a lil to much testing
thanks


----------



## JohnT

rendezvous said:


> Thanks for the medal.  Here's my picture.
> 
> View attachment 18880
> 
> 
> View attachment 18881


 

THAT'S the ONE!!! 

If we had a special category for labels, for some reason this would get my vote.

How classy and elegant!

Really nice photos of your wine. I really like how you have them arranged on the barrel head. It is almost like.. "wine in its native habitat".


----------



## joeswine

*peaches*

that was probably *pleasing* to the taste .


----------



## Boatboy24

Peaches: Is that a Vino Italiano Cabernet?


----------



## rendezvous

Thanks for the nice complement John.  While I don't have a creative bone in my body, i do like pinup pictures from the days of old. 

Greg


----------



## peaches9324

It sure is Jim. Was gonna add a couple more grams of ft rouge but I didn't and regret it now cuz my notes say it was light on tannins. But I think I did pretty good for my first tweak ever. Thanks Joe your probably right because my notes say good mouthfeel and balance also from another judge. And hey to all you newcomers who wonder why we like to age in the carboy for a long period of time...I didn't even filter this one and on my notes I have nice color and clarity. THERES YOUR SIGN Thanks again for the medal!


----------



## dangerdave

I still need to get a pic of mine. How did my life get so busy?! It didn't used to be like this!


----------



## joeswine

*Big and bold*

QUESTION? now that this is behind us ,I would like some feed back as to how you felt the judging notes went and if they could have been more in depth from your point of view or what was it you didn't understand in your scoring , it's important to us who set these events up to understand that in the end it's not just the winning but the reasoning if any on how you scored  it's also interesting to note how close your where to each other in scoring from top to bottom, your feed back to us in important for the future contest... I recently had a great discussion with one of the contestants about a wide variety of wine subjects and this came up and the conversation was excellent..so do you have any questions???


----------



## peaches9324

better penmanship You can't understand what you can't read and it was just one word, other than that it was all good thank you judges!


----------



## Boatboy24

LOL @peaches9324: I had one of those too!  Just one word as well, and I think I was able to figure it out. 

All in all, I thought the scoring was good, and the comments helpful. More is always better in the comment category, but when you are going through 30+ wines, it's hard to provide very detailed feedback without taking a whole weekend to do it. I'd certainly enter again and am grateful for the feedback.


----------



## LoneStarLori

I would just like to know who the judges were from A-F so I can add them to my naughty or nice list. 



All kidding aside, I really enjoyed and appreciated all the notes. If I would make any changes, I would suggest the notes correspond with the judges letter. I have 4 comments on one and 3 on another. But I can't tell which judge wrote what so I can understand his/her score. 
I also had a little problem with the penmanship, but my writing stinks too so I can't point fingers. (Would it be safe to say one of the judges is an engineer or architect?) 

I can't tell you how much I appreciated all of the judges and especially JohnT for hosting. Any party, no matter how small can get expensive. Many thanks! Someone suggested next time we tape a $5 bill to each bottle. I think an entry fee to cover event costs is more than fair.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> .. but when you are going through 30+ wines, it's hard to provide very detailed feedback without taking a whole weekend to do it.



oh yeah, all drunk by then 

LOL


----------



## JohnT

geek said:


> oh yeah, all drunk by then
> 
> LOL


 

Nope, we used the slurp, swirl, spit method. 
Even had the Mrs go out and get spit buckets just for the occasion*.
If hadn't used this method, we would all be dead! 


* Side Note: I could not find any Welch's decals to stick on the side of the spit buckets.


----------



## asterof

*I have a Merlot made from grapes currently in aging*

Does that count as BIG and BOLD, Grapes are from California Fresno / Nappa Valley area.?


----------



## ibglowin

Absolutely!


----------



## joeswine

*big bold and red*

YES, I can understand the penmanship problem, however it wasn't easy to drink and write at the same time..that can be corrected, knowing who the judges are not a good idea and it shouldn't matter* john* and I had it under control I think.Next time it will be better .you should consider making more blended wines it's a great category to work with, just a thought.
*remember the great whites are coming!*


----------



## JohnT

I am so glad to see that you all liked the job we did. 

With over 30 entries to judge, the writing of notes may have been a bit rushed (which might explain about the penmenship). For the next competition, I will instruct the judges to slow down and take more time.


----------



## Enologo

Not having been involved in anything like this before I had no idea at all what to expect. I especially liked the way the scoring was done using that form and after a couple of glasses of wine I could read the comments just fine.


----------



## joeswine

*Big and bold reds*

now you see all it takes is a couple of wine glass adjustments and all is well.


----------

